# MED FET with DE am I the only one



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Have spent alot of time on this thread with alot of the women but I am wondering is anyone else having MED FET with DE,most seem to be using their own eggs and wonder if there is another like me.

Have lots of questions regarding FET with DE as we are down to our last 2   and all rides on this thaw.

I hope the ladies dont get offended that I have posted this as I have had nothing but the greatest support over the last 18 months.  

Shaz xx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

shaz

Hi, I am also about to start a medicated donor egg FET cycle.
I see from your history that sadly we share many similarities.  I also have just 2 beautiful frosties.
Happy to chat and share experiences if you want.
Love and luck crusoe
xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Shaz

Like you I had a medicated FET with donor eggs. We had the fresh cycle - bfn, our first cycle of FET was a bfn and the second cycle which was our last two frosties gave us a BFP.

Wishing you all the luck in the world

Helen
x


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Shaz,

I am going for a medicated FET with DE in June, I have 2 frozen blasts.

Good luck!

Big   to my mates Helen and Crusoe from the Abroadies thread!

Jules
xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies   And thanks for the replies.

Jules - good luck in June with your 2 blasts,over here our clinic doesnt normally take to blast stage   

Helen - Great to see you are well and with 2 frosties you got PG,I was beginning to think maybe only Fresh work best but you show thats not always true.  

Crusoe - Yes we seem to share alot of similarites hopefully we both get that long awaited for BFP with our last 2 frosties.Mine were frozen at day 3 i think.What about yours?

Thanks again looking forward to chatting soon  

Shaz xx


----------



## piglets (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Girls

Can I join you. I am going to embark on my first FET with doner eggs probably the first wk in June. I hope to have all 3 transfered if they survive the thaw. They were a 7, a 6 and 4 cells and frozen at 3 days. They will be taken to 5 day blasts before being transfered.

MED FET - what do you mean by this? Is it downreg and estrofem? I know very little about FET.

Hope this thresd can enlighten me.

Loz...x


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Loz,

I am doing  a medicated FET in June. The instructions that I have been given are to start the Pill, (BCP) day one of my cycle, then have a Decap/Prostrap injection approx day 16, wait for next AF then start Progynova tablets, I think that Estrofem must be estrogen too.

Jules
xxx


----------



## piglets (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Jules

Mine seems a bit different. I am currently waiting to receive my Dipherline injection through the post from Reprofit in CZ. I haven't got my full protocol yet. But think that it goes a bit like this:- First day of cycle I have injection. Then I take esrofem for 14 days and then 3 days before transfere I start Utrogestan pessaries. Then after ET I stay on meds until 12 wks.

Loz...x


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I too am on a med FET at Invimed ,Poland,

I had Diphereline jab last month,then waited for af to start and on day 2 took estrofem twice a day for first week and as from today take 3 a day until next week when i go for a scan on Tuesday and have ET on Wednesday.  This will be day 17 of my cycle which i thought was late but apparently its fine,

I was given 6 frosties but no fresh cycle  How about you girls?

My clinic will give me pessaries after et or tablets but also believes in steroids tablets after ET which are supposed to help implantation,hoping they are right 

Good luck to everyone,

anitaxx


----------



## piglets (Apr 28, 2006)

Bad news for me I'm afraid.

My Dr has put back my tx until July. He wants me to have a normal bleed first before I go on meds. So I won't be goin out in June   Oh well, whatever will be, will be.

Can I pick your brains for a couple of mins? When are you all having ET, same day as thaw = 3 day emby or taking embies to 5 day blast?

Do you have any preference and why? I'm just doing a bit of research as to which is best time to transfer.

All opinions are welcome
Loz...x


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Loz,

I am going for a scan on Tuesday next week and ET is on the Weds.  I do not know how long they take to thaw but as far as i am aware they will be day 3 embies.

We had a call from Dr Rok yest from Poland to ask if it was all still on and how many we wanted thawing.  We have 6 and i had hoped they had frozen them in batches of 3 but no ,they are in twos   so we have to decide on 2 or 4?. 

I have heard once thawed you can let them go onto blasts and freeze again,  is this true.  

anitaxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Loz - sorry to hear your news, looks like I will be early July rather than June, as I need a bleed after I decap, which won't be until my next AF, so two AF's to go, if that makes sense.

So we may well be cycle buddies still!

Anita - can't answer your question, but I have frozen blasts, so it is possible to freeze blasts.

Jules
xx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Loz - sorry to hear   With my last few thaws they have just thawed at day 3 and put back in, my clinic dont take to blast very often.From what I have read on here you need quite a few   before you can attempt blast as a lot dont make it,I figure I would rather have them back with me and not take than loose the whole lot if they dont go to blast.

Anita - Not sure about the refreezing of blasts when they started as 3 days old,again I dont think many clinics do that yet.Have you decided 2 or 4  

Jules - looks like there could be 3 of us cycling about the same time   

Havent had results back yet from Hysteroscopy so need to make APT with doc (bet hes been up this month) work out new drugs and get started  

Hope you are all well and happy 

Shaz xx


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Shaz 72,

You see you are not alone!!

I am at Reprofit too along with Piglets.  I to am going out sometime in July to collect my frosties.  Mine were frozen at day 3 and I am wondering what is best to do, whether to have them put straight back or wait for blastocsysts.  I think I will talk to the Dr at the clinic about his views, but I have never been pregnant with day 2 or 3 transfers, so maybe blastocyst would be best for me.  I just don't know it is a puzzle.

It will be interesting to see what your drug protocol will be this transfer.  I am adding heparin for the first time along with the aspirin, prednisone and pregnacare.


Anita, Ms Minerva and Jules - good luck for your forthcoming transfers.  Will be thinking of you.

Nadinex


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello!

Nadine - my one and only success was with a 3 day transfer, so I personally am not that convinced re: blastocyst transfers, but that it only from my own experience. Statistically, they are supposed to increase your chances of success, it just hasn't been the case for me.

I have always used heparin and aspirin, have also used dexamethasone for one tx, also had ritrodine, you name it, I have tried it!

A tip for the heparin, don't whatever you do, rub the injection site, it will bruise if you do.

Good luck!

Jules
xxx


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Jules,

Thanks for tip re Heparin.  Do I not rub the site before or after?  Sorry to be thick!!  Also did you make your syringe warm before injecting?  I have heard that keeping the syringe warm makes it more liquid and easy to do.  

Nadinex


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Nadine,

Don't rub the site AFTER you inject as it will make it bruise. No need to warm the syringe before injecting for Heparin, but I have heard that warm Gestone is easier to inject as it is a thick liquid, in fact, I think that it is oil based.

Hope that helps and please ask if you have any more questions.

Jules
xx


----------



## ZenaE (Dec 2, 2004)

Afternoon Girls,

Not been on FF for a while so was pleased to see this thread...and to know that i am not the only one whose next tx will be MED FET with DE frosties.

Bit about me, 44, DH 48 been through 2 DE IVF 1st unknown donor BFN, 2nd was known donor (our SIL) 17 eggs, 14 fertised, 2 put back and 12 on ice, BFP 7th Dec 2006, but miscarried at 8weeks.

Now going for my first scan (as I don't have AF) Fri 13th July 2007 and hoping for ET 3rd week in August 2007.

I know that i am very, very lucky to have 12 frosties, 7 were frozen straight after EC and the other 5 the morning of ET. 

Can't wait for tx now, but work and holidays got in the way so August it is. (Good omen I hope, as if I hadn't of miscarried, then I was due mid August.)
As my dear darling DH says "but I always get married on 10th August... he has been married twice...both wedding days were 10th August... and I chose the date and didn't know untill the divorce papers for the 1st 1 came through.

Anyway, just to say good luck to everyone who is going through this before me this summer...I hope that all your dream come true, mine did for a while.....

Zena


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Morning girls   

ZenaE - welcome and sorry you have been through so much,isn't it funny how we all have very similar experiences with DE.WOW 12 Frosties we had 8 but have slowly worked our way through them.Last FET we had to thaw 4 as the 1st 2 didn't make it so we have 2 left and hoping they both thaw.

Jules - thanks for the tip on Heparin hoping to start with that and Aspirin and Viagra this FET probably would have rubbed after.Do you give your self the jabs of does DH do it  

Nadine - How many frosties do you have and have you decided on going to blast,I have never done blast and have had a BFP only on a fresh cycle with 3 day old embies 

Still waiting to hear from the clinic as to when we start next cycle/I do have a quick question do you all use pessaries along with all the other drugs and front or back   also is there a chance of dislodging the embies while inserting pessaries  

Hope you are all well and enjoying your summer  

Shaz xx


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Jules,

Can you tell me what dexamethasone....! and ritrodine are for?

Thanks.
Nadine


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Shaz,

I have 3 embies at 3 days old.  I will have them all thawed and hope that a least two make it.  I have a feeling that I will have them transferred straight away.  If this cycle doesn't work then I will go for a fresh cycle again and on that go ask for blastocyst transfer - if we have enough embryos!

Good luck to everyone.

Nadinex


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Shaz - I suppose that it depends on how squeamish you and/or DH are! You can do them yourself, pinch the skin with one hand and inject with the other or get DH to do them for you. Once you have done the first one, it gets much easier!

There is a lot of debate on whether to us the "front" or "back" door for the pessaries. When I was at the ARGC, they told me to use the back door. At the clinic in Spain they were insistent that I use the front door. I found using the front door more comfortable than the back, but a bit messy, needed to wear panty liners, sorry if that is TMI!    

There is no chance of harming the embies in anyway if you use the front door, don't worry.

Nadine - the Ritrodine is meant to stop uterine contractions, so to give the embies a better chance of implanting, the dexamethasone is a steroid, and is used to prevent an immune reaction to the embryo so is also to improve the chances of implantion.

Jules
xxx


----------



## piglets (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry for not posting. I forgot I'd posted on this thread  

I'm still waiting for AF so I can plan my FET. Where is the   when you need her - playing games, I suspect 

What happens if AF doesn't come. Can a cycle be started without? Or will I need something to kickstart the process?

Best Wishes
Loz...x


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I am about to have a FET with DE have started taking progynova 6mg per day (saturday), a bit worried tho as Dr A at Invimed didn't give me any timings for a cycle and I am going on holiday 1-8th june and wondered if I can go for FET when I am ready rather than a specific day of the cycle

Schmoo x


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Schmoo,

My FET protocol has now changed and I have started straight on the Proynova, with no Decap or BCPs. I have a date for my FET of 12th June 2007. My protocol is Day 1 - 8 2mg, Day 9 - 11 4mg, Day 12 until ET 6mg, so more of a gradual build up.

Good luck!

Jules
xxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Jules, thanks for your reply, well we will just have to see what Dr A says, won't worry about it yet    Hopefully the longer I am on progy the better as I think the thickest my lining has been in 7.5mm which I would like thicker if poss.  Good luck with your tx, keep me posted

 

Schmoo


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Had Hysteroscopy results,Hopefully you can help me understand what it means.

Normal lower genital tract and on bimanual exam she has a small anteverted uterus ?with no masses.Normal endocervical canal and normal uterine cavity although the cavity is slightly arcuate? in shape with slightly deep cornual recesses? any advice would be greatly welcomed.

Schmoo - I take 12mg of progy as well then have a scan after 10 days to check lining after that they just stick them in.This time round we are using Asprin and Viagra and still waiting to hear from clinic about Heparin.Looks like we will be up and running and ET round the 11 June.   

Ms Minerva - we could be on the 2ww together yahoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I have been told always to use the front door with utrogesten so will stick with that.

Hi to everyone 

Shaz xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all, can I say hi.. I think I might be joining you.
Am in the 2ww after my DE but am pretty sure it hasn't worked.

Do you have to wait a full cycle before you do a FET? Is there any reason?

Thanks!

x


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Bad news from me - neither of my two frozen embryos survived the thaw, so it is all over for me before it ever began really.

Good luck to the other FETters!

Jules
xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Jules    I'm so sorry I really don't know what to say except I am thinking about you and DH  
I am so stunned you just don't contemplate that they may not make the thaw.Please know we are thinking about you.

Shaz xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

h Jules, I'm so sorry.

xx


----------



## starfish3 (May 19, 2007)

Hi All

Jules - so sorry to hear your embies didnot make it through the thaw.. that really sucks... my heart goes out to you.... hope you and DP take good care of each other...   

DrownedGirl - no reason to wait for a cycle before starting FET... I had BFN on fresh DE ET cycle but went straight on to FET cycle and BFP (now 5 weeks PG). Wishing you the very best of luck.

Have been very grumpy and stressed last 24 hours, hell to live with, no PG symptoms (less than in last few days of 2WW, how does that work?) - sure something had gone wrong but BETA today has risen just fine, now 5650 from 1440 4 days ago. Phew!!! Wont stop me stressing again before my next blood test Thursday. Hardly any sleep last night so will be off for an early sleep tonight. Have warned DP that I am sure I will get even grumpier as we approach our scan at 7 weeks as that was when things went wrong last time..BETA plateaued out and no heartbeat.. but that was my own egg so hopefully will be okay this time.

Shaz - tell me about the utrogesten - is that a pessary or a gel? What dose is it. My problem is I am using progesterone pessaries 200mg twice a day but I got these from Australia and not sure where to get these from in NZ and I have no clinc here. Big hassle and expensive to import from Oz. Looking for alternatives. Might approach clinic here.

Take care all
Sharyn in New Zealand


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Starfish - Its a pessary and my dose is 200mg 3 times a day.I got Utrogesten from my clinic as its not a prescription drug.I think they import from over seas.I would ring a couple of clinics up there or try a chemist to see if they can help out.Would lend you some of mine but they only give you the bare amount until a BFP.

What did you buy today? 

Hi everyone else hope you are all well.Day 9 for me and any symptoms (which wasnt anything apart from wind)    I though might be symptoms have all gone I feel zilch,nada,zero nothing OMG I have hit a brick wall on the 2ww.Never mind got over my self and decided what will be will be so will let you all know after the 23rd.

Shaz xx


----------



## mo2006 (Feb 24, 2007)

Just checking whether there are any other ladies that will be going thru a DE FET.  It seems like the last post here was in June. I'm so glad to have found this post as I was starting to think I was the only was going through DE FET.  Would love to chat with others going through the same.  I'm hoping to start in November after just having a BFN with a fresh cycle.
mo


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Just me!


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi drownedgirl, 

Just wanted to wish you good luck!!!

Jules
xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Ms Minerva said:


> Hi drownedgirl,
> 
> Just wanted to wish you good luck!!!
> 
> ...


AWw, thanks!!


----------

